# Soundcard calibration question



## TAMUmpower (Dec 27, 2010)

I have a Tascam 122 soundcard. To run the calibration loop do I need to use the mic input which would mean converting the line out RCA to an XLR in, or can i just convert the RCA to a quarter inch line in? 

Do they even make RCA to XLR adapters?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Use the quarter inch line in for the loopback cal.


----------

